# You know you're horse crazy when..



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

you start asking your dogs to "whoa" and "walk on"!
you critique people and horses in movies

post your 'you know when you're horse crazy when" answers here!


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

You know your horse crazy when you start making clicking noises at your friends to make them walk faster..


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

haha 
you know your horse crazy when you not purposfuly start posting in your chair during the middle of class


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My dog knows walk on, and I click at her. I click at people too. It's just that they respond so well. 

I also put pressure on people like horses. You stand just inside their "bubble" until they move, then release the pressure.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

You teach your first dog to ground drive and pick up all four feet like a horse.

Also when you practice your feet/heel, seat and hand positions on the swing set (like the one on the right...it's the closest to a horse I had as a kid!)
How-to-build-a-swing-set


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

You use commands such as "whoa" and "get up" on your car. and attempt to leg yield it around corners lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

When you plan on what additional tack to get them next in the midst of studying...

When the first thing people ask you is "So how's {Horse's name goes here}?"

You spend your entire paycheck on things for your horse or riding rather than clothes for yourself.

When you haven't heard of any of these movies that are in theaters, nor have you seen any for months because you're with your horse.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

When someone asks about your girls & you start talking about your mares not your daughters! Hahahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

When your mom suggests you go somewhere and you say "will there be food or horses there? That's your answer"
xD


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

When your dog knows walk on, can pick up all four feet, and responds to clicks.

When your goat can sidepass, yields their hindquarters and forequarters, picks up all four feet, ground drives, and responds to pressure.

When you teach the veal calf to ride just because you're bored.


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

When you swing your leg over your chair in class as if it were a horse.
Your room is dictated by boots,belts, horse books, and everything else horsy!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, also, my goat is beginning to ground drive.
And I sometimes will post on the bus cuz there's this really bumpy part of the drive...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

torty said:


> You know your horse crazy when you start making clicking noises at your friends to make them walk faster..


 
:rofl: I thought I was the only one who did that!


When you teach your dog to lunge on a line instead of take him for a walk, and you turn down staying out late on Friday nights because you have the barn in the morning.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

...you see corn fields as wastes of space

...all you can think about in spring is your show schedule

...you use leg pressure on ATV's and snowmobiles

...Dover cataloges make you squeal and jump around like a fairy

...when driving in cars you visualize yourself jumping all of the shadows in the roads.

hehe


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> ...you see corn fields as wastes of space
> 
> ...all you can think about in spring is your show schedule
> 
> ...


I do that all the time!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all you do is dream about horses and think about horses


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most every coat you own has horse cookies in the pockets.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

You poke your son in the chest and say back when he invades "your space."


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Most every coat you own has horse cookies in the pockets.


A thousand times yes! I gave my mom one of my rain jackets, and Sky's favourite treats were in the pockets along with a handful of hay. I almost cried, but laughed instead.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> ...Dover cataloges make you squeal and jump around like a fairy


oh my word yes! 

Oh and when your horses have better coats than you do .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Oh and when your horses have better coats than you do .


Hahaha or even more stuff than you own! Or better hair/mane.. or they're on all those vitamins you always forget to take.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I forgot...

...you get very, VERY worked up about horse shows/movies with wrong information. URG!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

...When your mom yells at you to get all your horse stuff out of the living room
...when you go around "Cantering" and jumping what ever is in you path. 
...When you teach your dog to jump combinations and jump courses


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahahahaha, I 'jump' over the shadows as well. When I was little, I even tied a jumprope to the back of my mom's drivers seat and used them as reins to 'direct' her! XD


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

... When anybody makes any sudden movements, you put your elbow up in the air.

I have an acutely zoned in "don't-run-me-over-you-stupid-horse" reflex. My arm has gotten my boyfriend several times when he sneaks up behind me and tries to put his arms around me. I also have used join-up to flirt with men when I was single. You push their interest a bit until you get their attention, then you just walk away... hooks them every time. xD


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> ... When anybody makes any sudden movements, you put your elbow up in the air.
> 
> I have an acutely zoned in "don't-run-me-over-you-stupid-horse" reflex. My arm has gotten my boyfriend several times when he sneaks up behind me and tries to put his arms around me. *I also have used join-up to flirt with men when I was single. You push their interest a bit until you get their attention, then you just walk away... hooks them every time. xD*


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I did this before horses I developed it with horses. It totally works. 

You know having "soft eyes" makes the whole difference in controling the mood in a conversation. It actually is a big trick to my (what I'm told I have) great customer service. It makes people believe you care what their saying. And it keeps them guessing.

You know how to be prepared and alert in any situation.

You are extremely hard to scare.

You relish a deep breath of crisp summer air.

Hay fields look like endless fun.

Your broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Most every coat you own has horse cookies in the pockets.


Or hay. In fact everything you own has hay on it.


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL I've really enjoyed reading these!
I know I'm horse crazy, because the first thought that enters my head when I'm sitting in the middle of a large audience, is to look around and think, "Oh how I pity those poor people, they don't know the joy of riding! Tsk tsk." I feel like they're blind and I'm the only one who can see color.


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

when you think like horses in just about every circumstance, like "o look at that plastic bag if i where riding right now my horse would have freaked out"


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

When you go to school and your friends are picking hay out of your hair...


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

at school your friends sneek onto facebook and you are looking at horses for sale.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

When You go on vacations where you dont plan on riding but you pack your riding gear "Just in case".


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

... When you use the excuse, "But officer, that was a rollback, Not a u-turn!!"


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

...When You are starting driving a feel like the car is no going straight you want to push it with you inside leg.


----------



## Paul Turner (Apr 18, 2012)

When you've memorized the names of all the Triple Crown winners, but have trouble remembering the names of your relatives.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

VanillaBean said:


> ...you see corn fields as wastes of space
> 
> ...all you can think about in spring is your show schedule
> 
> ...


LOL!! I also do this with our waverunners  A pretty quick way to wipe-out
Also think the same thing about nice, flat cornfields.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I forgot about this thread. HEHEHEH I can add more
~When your vet, alternate vet, and JIC vet are all on speed dial, but you can not remember the name of your family doctor.
~When you spend $100 bucks at the feed store and $40 at the grocery store. (DH hates this sometimes LOL)
~When your UPS driver knows you by name, and knows to make sure all your packages are locked in the garage/storage barn.
~When you know your vets and farriers birthday but can't remember your aunts to save your life.
~When holiday cooking involves a horse friends list and treats for their horses.
~When your son buys the horse a present for Mothers Day! (This just happened since DS heard me mention Rascal needed a new mineral lick, new galloping boots, and a new fly mask. I got those for an early Mothers Day present ROFL)


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

When you look at a golf course and think "What a colossal waste!!!"

When friends ask you why you devoted so much space to carrots in your garden.

When you need to put a new tree in the yard and you only consider apple trees.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

You locate your car in the maze of other cars at the mall by looking for the AQHA / NRHA / INRHA / ABC123 membership stickers stuck all over the back....


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Adam said:


> You locate your car in the maze of other cars at the mall by looking for the AQHA / NRHA / INRHA / ABC123 membership stickers stuck all over the back....


:rofl:This is so true. Not to mention the halter in the back window gives mine away.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

When you gasp at the $25 price tag on a shirt but don't even flinch at getting that $250 winter blanket for your poor freezing little pony...  (or in my case 10)

Hence the reason I can't afford a $25 shirt


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

rofl I swear horse people are all related or mentally challenged in the same way.:rofl:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh! Got another one. When your friend tells you to 'check out that hot gal / guy on that horse!' and 5 minutes later you will still remember every detail about the horse, but won't remember a darn thing about the rider....


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

When you go out and spend $50 on special creams and meds if your horse gets a cut but you just slather $2 Neosporin on your kid.

When your mom calls and asks about your day and you tell her about your horse and then she has to ask about your daughter! Sorry baby!

You get to parade around in a new outfit for your hub but you hide the new tack cause he ain't gonna be happy!

Your horse has been seen by the vet 4 times this spring but you haven't been to the doctor in almost a year!

When you wake up in the morning and still feel like you are riding or are wore out from working with your horse all night!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, one more!

When the hour you spend on HF is the most fulfilling social time you spend all day!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you have horses every where in your home


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are driving your car and you say "eeaassyy" when you pass a "scary thing" on the side of the road.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

When you volunteer to drive when you and your colleagues go out for lunch, but realize that first you have to put the saddle, bridle, dirty blanket and bag of compete feed in the back of the truck to fit everyone in.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

When you keep your boots in the car in case you end up at the barn on a whim...


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

when you spend houndreds of dollers to win a 95 cent riboon!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

When someone comes to see you they don't ring the bell, they come straight out to the barn....even the UPS guy LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Koolio said:


> When you volunteer to drive when you and your colleagues go out for lunch, but realize that first you have to put the saddle, bridle, dirty blanket and bag of compete feed in the back of the truck to fit everyone in.



SOO TRUE omg ahahaha. At one point it was my horse's feed tuck so I'd have two bales of hay chillin in the back and we'd have to squiiish the seats so my friends would fit. Too much brake and they'd get crunched lol.. 

Then when everyone got out, we had hay in our hair like we were rolling around in it or something. Very classy LOL.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

When you memorise the sound of your horses neigh and you could close your eyes and still be able to pick your horses neigh if 100 horses were neighing 

You go to a party late, wearing your boots, chaps, jeans and favourite ridding shirt and covered in horse sweat, horse slobber, horse poo, horse food and dirt because you lost track of time when you were ridding.

You are moving schools because your new school has an equestrian centre 

You can turn any conversation into a conversation about horses.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> ...when driving in cars you visualize yourself jumping all of the shadows in the roads.


I've done that a million times xD
I used to pretend to "go with the jump" over speed bumps too, ****.

When you tie enough pillows on top of a piano bench for yourself to sit on and make stirrups out of dog leashes to put your feet in.

When you teach yourself to ride your bike without handlebars to practice your balance so you'll have a better seat next time you ride ._.

Also doing 2-point on your bike and getting ****ed off that one of the "stirrups" is farther forward than the other one and it is throwing you off when you "jump" over the curbs/driveways/hills/etc

When your dog will stop dead in her tracks and not move a muscle when you say "stand!"

When you get REALLY MAD at horse movies where there is a) bad/stupid/dangerous horsemanship, or b) the horse is the wrong breed for the movie - my girlfriend gets really mad everytime I yell at "Flicka" for using an Arabian when she is supposed to be a mustang xD


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

when you give up your whole summer to work at a horse camp


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

DingDong said:


> LOL I've really enjoyed reading these!
> I know I'm horse crazy, because the first thought that enters my head when I'm sitting in the middle of a large audience, is to look around and think, "Oh how I pity those poor people, they don't know the joy of riding! Tsk tsk." I feel like they're blind and I'm the only one who can see color.


Omg story of my life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

When you know that when people say "Oh my I love your legs" when riding that they are not hitting on you.

When you give up one of your only free nights this month to go to your friends riding lesson.

When you feel like you will explode if you don't touch a horse for more that a week. ( I havn't in 3)

When you still watch the saddle club even though it is really chessy

When you go to the store to buy clothes you only look at the ones with colors that you think would go with your horse.

When you can spend hours in a tack store while your family wait inpatiently by the door.

When you get a Horse illustrated you freak out!!

When you load your moms Netflix with horse movies!


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

when your mom asks if you want to go shopping and you say no cause you just spent all your money on new riding boots!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

- Your house smells like horse and you don't mind. 
- You have tack in your bedroom and don't regard it as weird
- You hate it when your friends find out you have chaps because you have to deal with there lame jokes and don't understand that they were for work and not that kind of work. 
- You have driven to or from the barn wearing a helmet and did not understand the weird looks the other drivers gave you. 
- You spent 100 + dollars on riding boots and less then 20 on sneakers. 
- You "open it up" when you drive and imagine that your horse is the one you "opened up to run".


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

-when the security gaurds at school comment on your "hooker" boots, but really they are your best tall boots

-when you drive past fields you automatically picture yourself riding in them

-in the winter you can recite the next weeks low temp, because you checked to see when to blanket

-you "spook" when deer pop out. 

-all your passwords have some connection to riding, because its the only thing you remember

-any time a horse related item is metioned out of context, you immediatly start listening

-your just as comfortable wearing riding clothes to the grocery store then human clothes

-instead of "walk faster" you ask people to "extend" 

haha i could go on forever!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

torty said:


> You know your horse crazy when you start making clicking noises at your friends to make them walk faster..


I took my husband on a trip to New York City last December. He had never been. Of course, it was extremely crowded and you had to practically run to get across the street before the light turned. He continually clucked to get me to move faster. At first is was funny...but after 3 days, I started to get tired of it. When I jokingly told him if he continued to treat me like a horse, I was going to punch him, he stopped in the middle of Broadway and lifted my foot and proceeded to mimic picking my feet.

Gotta love the man! :lol:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

You don't show up at the barn for 2 full days and people ask if you are ok and everyone is wondering where you've been. I was with my kids it was really hot out and they wanted to go swimming and stuff instead of hanging out at the barn lol. They all thought I had died.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I took the foster kids to a minor league baseball game tonight. On the way to the car we had a clear road ahead of us so we did a piggy back race to the car, 4 kids, my husband and I. 

Totally on instinct I gave my husband inside leg so he moved out and blocked kids from passing us. My none horsey husband had no idea what my little kicks meant and we lost the race. 

It was hilarious to me that I didn't make a conscious decision to ask him to 'move out', and I gave leg aids before I could shout out and tell him what to do.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

when you imagine jumping over people's front fences and barriers along the road when driving in the car.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Your house is a cluttered mess with clean laundry still in the basket, unfolded and clean dishes left in the dishwasher, but your stalls are mucked, the barn aisle raked, the tack put up neatly and the tack room swept.

You wear the same raggedy jeans to work because all your spending money went to horse treats, new brushes and that saddle pad you just HAD to have (you know, like the other 5).

Window shopping is done at home on Dreamhorse, craigslist, horseville, horseopia and tack trader.

You know that the best cure for a bad day is to just wrap your arms around your horses neck, bury your face in her shoulder and just breath.


----------

